# Opinioned, what are your thoughts on sway/labwc/wayfire.



## Alain De Vos (Nov 9, 2021)

Do they go in a good direction ?
Or will it become xorg version 2 ?


----------



## scottro (Nov 9, 2021)

I've not gotten labwc to work with my openbox shortcuts. Using sway was pretty smooth, but as I don't use i3, I'm not that familiar with it. I've only played with them on laptops so far, with onboard AMD or Intel cards.


----------

